# FBargnrlgmaelngvloiwrem!!!!



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, yes I know I have posted in here before and she wasn't but a few weeks on after that thread.. .
on September 8th I found one of my males with my female. Somehow he got in there with her. and she's fattend up, showing her nipples just a LITTLE bit more.. but I'm still not sure if she is or not yet.. She sleeps alot, nips alot more and she eats alot too. And when shes not eating and I give her something she will take it and run off into her little corner, and shes also just started to nest a little bit. I don't know if she is or if she isn't.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

The thread title couldn't put it more succinctly. Good luck with it all if she is.


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't have any idea what to put as a title haha, I know it's a possibility and if she is shes due in around 4 days. I hope it all goes well. After all this I will be keeping my girls in a seperate room from my boys for sure!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

They most definitely cannot be trusted.


----------

